# Article in cacao and diabetes induced cataracts in rats



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

http://ebm.rsmjournals.com/content/229/1/33.full

I was searching the web to see if cacao is safe for rats.
Cacao and cocoa are different so I wasn't sure.
But it seems cacao is very good for rats.
Worth a brisk look over imo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

So I have cacao, which is an unadulterated state of a cocoa bean (raw basically)
Can I give a piece to the rats, how much is too much? Or since it's not surgery is it all good


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Cacoa and cocoa are not different things. Cocoa is what the processed (dried and roasted) cacao beans are called. They are the same bean.

Very beneficial in small amounts.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Like a bean every few days, or is that too much?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I offer a cacao nib every week as a treat. They are also in the rattie first aid kit for use in respiratory distress.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome, thanks.
I am not new to raw foods, but raw chocolate is new to us, and never had it handy in this form.
I will say the rats LOVE all the raw fruits and veggies we keep on hand.
Wheatgrass juice and little bits of apple and orange juice (from our juicers) once a week ows their minds haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No problem. 

Raw foods are great, but do throw in some steamed veggies once in a while as the cooking of some vegetables increases the bioavailability of some nutrients. Plus, it offers a different taste and texture which is valued by rats.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Mine also get a small amount of Cacao, once or twice a week. I offer a piece about half the size of their head and have had no issues. And it does help with respiratory problems, my elderly male gets relief in the day following him getting some, not to mention most of them love it.


----------



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

I keep unsweetened cocoa powder on hand because I like it in my coffee. Would this be okay to mix into a bit of wet food and feed?


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

mcdougal7 said:


> I keep unsweetened cocoa powder on hand because I like it in my coffee. Would this be okay to mix into a bit of wet food and feed?



Probobly, its basicslly just heated, I will say cacao nibs are 3 bucks for a decent amount at my local health food joint..
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> No problem.
> 
> Raw foods are great, but do throw in some steamed veggies once in a while as the cooking of some vegetables increases the bioavailability of some nutrients. Plus, it offers a different taste and texture which is valued by rats.


My rats LOVE steamed broccoli, but not so much raw broccoli.. they are silly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

half the size of their head?
i just noticed this. are you giving them actual cacao beans, or the nibs. the pieces i have are the size of a crumb really, about the size of their eye.
since they are small can a piece or two a day be ok to give?


----------

